# FS: 180 Gallon Aquarium



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Life changes have made me decide to sell my brand new (never seen water) 180 gallon aquarium purchased in Feb. Details of what's included are below. Please don't contact me to part out everything at this time and please no lowballs, they will be ignored. $1800 obo.

Aquarium - Aqueon 6' x 2' x 2' (180 Gallons) w glass tops
Stand - Aqueon wood stand (Black)
Filter - Eheim Pro 3 2080 Canister (Also brand new, still in box - Retails for $549)
Heater - Eheim Ebo-Jager 300W

Also included:
Manzanita wood purchased from Tom Barr in the US (Approximate $150 value)
Seachem Matrix rock filter media


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow. Sorry to hear. My buddy was in your exact shoes last year. I had to sell almost the same set up for him on here. Best of luck and a free bump.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks.. I found something I love more than fish and she's going to need something sparkly in a few months lol


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Bump to top


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Daily bump


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Bump to top


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Good deal for great equipment. The Eheim 2080 is arguably the best large capacity canister on the market! Make me a reasonable offer, this stuff is worth over $2200 retail and it's all brand new, never been used.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Bump to top


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Bump to top


----------



## endler (Mar 14, 2013)

Sidius said:


> Thanks.. I found something I love more than fish and she's going to need something sparkly in a few months lol


Whats ur new thing??
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

endler said:


> Whats ur new thing??


A woman that I love and want to buy an engagement ring for...


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Sidius said:


> A woman that I love and want to buy an engagement ring for...


I prefer fish. Less work, easier to keep happy. Just feed them LOL

Free bump for a buddy. Still breaks my heart that you are selling your tank Jamie. I saw the vision LOL


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Jewelry stores have payment plans 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Careful what you wish for Justin!! You'll be the one crawling around under my house to help me re-enforce my floors for that bad boy if I decide to keep it lol


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Sidius said:


> Careful what you wish for Justin!! You'll be the one crawling around under my house to help me re-enforce my floors for that bad boy if I decide to keep it lol


You know I have no issues with that!!!! Id gladly crawl around under your house to see the vision happen 

Free bump for a nice guy and a beauty 180g fish tank!!!!!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Be patient it will be worth it, don't fold and sell cheap, might as well use it if people are only willing to pay used prices. And it's not like the tank goes bad if you don't fill it for a couple years.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

jbyoung00008 said:


> I prefer fish. Less work, easier to keep happy. Just feed them LOL
> 
> Free bump for a buddy. Still breaks my heart that you are selling your tank Jamie. I saw the vision LOL


The tank will always be there for you - in sickness and in health . . . - : ).

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Bump to top


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

bumping it up


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Pm box is full


----------

